# Toy Pigeons - Budapest Tumblers-Cosmo, Mario, and Mariah



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I finally get a chance to post pics of my Budapest Tumblers, my little E.T.'s 

First of all, I want to thank Grim, who gave me these little birds, as I never would have the pleasure of their company... nor would I be able to share them here, if it wasn't for him. Thanks again, Grim!!!! 

These are the most incredible little endearing birds. They have high pitched roo-koo's and their cooing is also in miniature.  They are so cute and cuddly but hard to catch. 

Cosmo is a little boy, with one eye that is damaged-flat looking, and is blind in it, but that doesn't seem to bother him in any way. It is an advantage for me, because I can easily catch him when I'm on his blind side. He is happiest among the group and when flirting with my big homers and seems to like Mariah, too, but she chases him. 

Mario, is another little male who is dominent and can be aggressive especially when it comes to Mariah. He doesn't mess with the BIG roller Arthur and his BIG wife Bianca, nor does he mess with Spike and Samantha my Satinette's. He does have time that he spends flirting with Mariah, but she makes no return gestures at all. He really tries when the two are outside sunning, or just hanging out, but she ignores his advances and goes about picking at things on the ground, I guess it's his looks. 

Mariah, the little girl, to me, doesn't act like a girl, sometimes she will take off after another bird, especially Cosmo and grab him by the neck and shake him. She sometimes will do a little roo-koo and dance when she sees another bird, but seems to not respond to any of my males, or females, unless she is in attack mode. The only real sense of her being a hen that I get, is her walk and her going to the grit bowl more then the males, other then that I don't see it. I'm hoping it is just delayed maturity. The males both, however, are aggressive and flirty, charateristic of male Budapests, I guess. I am giving her vitamin E to see if that might help ignite a desire in her. Other then that, she is cute as a button, and when she flies, her wings sing like the wind, and that is how she got her name.

You can see their pictures in this special album on my webshots link:

album.http://pets.webshots.com/album/563583408GwGwiC

If anyone thinks this needs to be put under performing breeds, just let me know, I haven't seen it, but they might be, Thanks


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

They are so adorable. The small beak and those big eyes not mentioning the shape of the head. The colors are also pretty. Their cute, I love them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They sure do have a different "look," Treesa!

As a Toy, how much smaller are they than say, a Homer? Or is "Toy" just a designation?

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, Kippy and Shi.

Yes, they are "different" looking, I call them my adorable little weirdo's. 

A "toy" pigeon is one that is smaller then a Helmet pigeon, and smaller then a Satinette. I would say almost half the size of a homer, they REALLY dwarf next to Darth. I don't have a scale, so I couldn't tell you by weight.

I can hold them easily with one hand which I can't do with any of my homers.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Treesa,
I love your new kids. Always did like Budas, but don't have any. Their faces look like little feathered frogs, to me.
Daryl


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

They have such beautiful markings, Treesa.
Their beaks are so *tiny*.

Many thanks for sharing your babies with us. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Odd but cute little buggers. I'll go with Daryl on this one.......feathered frogs..........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, they are adorable and I love the names. I'll bet their babies are ultra cute.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Treesa,
> I love your new kids. Always did like Budas, but don't have any.*Their faces look like little feathered frogs, to me.*Daryl



That is another accurate description!!! 

Thanks, Daryl for sharing that.

Thank you Cindy, Renee, Maggie. I appreciate your comments and am glad you enjoyed the pics.

I sure hope I can get her to find one of them attractive so they can mate. Baby feathered frogs would be even more ultra cute!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I sure hope I can get her to find one of them attractive so they can mate. Baby feathered frogs would be even more ultra cute!!!  [/QUOTE]

Treesa,
Not only baby feathered frogs, but flying feathered frogs.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Treesa,
> Not only baby feathered frogs, but flying feathered frogs.
> Daryl


LOL....well ...I just got a whole new meaning to the abbreviation BFFF!!!  

LOOKING FORWARD TO HAVING SOME BFFF's!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they do look like ET, that is so funny! I can see why you like them..I hope they have some babies so we can see them...do they come in all colors? enjoyed looking!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> they do look like ET, that is so funny! I can see why you like them..I hope they have some babies so we can see them...do they come in all colors? enjoyed looking!


I think they do, but this is my first EVER experience with this breed.

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Treesa,
Are budas able to feed babies, or will you need to foster to pumpers?
Daryl


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are HawkEmu's and Little Red Girl's cousins for sure! Tumblers are quickly becoming one of my favorite pigeon breeds. They are so endearing. Thanks for sharing the cute pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Treesa,
> Are budas able to feed babies, or will you need to foster to pumpers?
> Daryl


I believe so, before I got them, Grim said the male was mated to a regular homer and fed the kids just fine, and those babies are SO beautiful, one is Munchkin. I've seen them and I kept Munchkin for several weeks for rehab.

maryjane, they are SO adorable, you should see these two little tumbler mixes, SO cute. I'm glad you have some of them too.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

They look great. I do miss them but hey at least you can concentrate on trying to breed them. I had no such time especially with them going after the homers. Maybe she won't be ready until next spring. I used to question her being a her, but she has no interest in hens. The other males are always showing off. 

By the way my new baby show king is going to be an almond like his dad. So far he is all white with a buff colored head and chest. 

Thanks for taking care of those little guys!

Also yes they can feed their young.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Grim!!

I'm glad you responded to the thread. I SURE hope she does just need to mature a bit . She is makes me wonder....Sometimes she gets to hanging out really close to Mario, and then as soon as he starts making advances she walks away. Maybe I should isolate the two for a week, and then put them back in the coop. 


OMG, that baby king is going to be a LOOKER. Please post a pic, or I will have to come over and see for myself. 

She may just be a hen then, cause I noticed the hens are colored like the dad and the boys .... like mom, but not always... 

Thanks again for these darling precious buda's.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Cute little guys aren't they?*

I had Budapests many years ago and it's interesting to note that their appearance has changed some over the years. The unusual head shape has become more pronounced and the ceres have gotten alittle larger. I'm guessing that they have become more of a show breed than a flying breed. Still, neat little guys.

As I think you've already found, they are still good feeders in spite of the short beak. It is long enough to get the job done, not like some breeds of owls and a few others that need to be fostered.

Bill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you, Bill, I appreciate your input.

I would love to see them feeding their own, But right now I can't get her interested in either male.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I hope she comes around to one of the boys. They're very charming and unusual. Are they a show breed only, or are they flown like homing pigeons?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://webpages.charter.net/budapesttumblers/index.htm


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, what a terrific site. I could spend a while there. 

Treesa, I'm jealous.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, what a terrific site. I could spend a while there.
> 
> Treesa, I'm jealous.


Did you see the pictures of the babies? They are ALMOST as cute as Satinette babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Fever said:


> I hope she comes around to one of the boys. They're very charming and unusual. Are they a show breed only, or are they flown like homing pigeons?


Hi Fever,

I think they are show birds, I'll never let them little ones outside.



Renee,

I'm amazed at all the different colored Buda's, and those BABIES!!! 
Thanks for sharing. 

Maggie, gotta get those two to mate, or it's never going to happen, it's just a wish right now.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*It seems that they have become more show breed*



Fever said:


> I hope she comes around to one of the boys. They're very charming and unusual. Are they a show breed only, or are they flown like homing pigeons?


They are Budapest Highfliers and were known for their high flying ability much like Tipplers and others but it seems that they have become more for show in the US like many other flying and performing breeds. They are interesting, unusual and it stands to reason that they would be considered for show.

Bill


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I did fly the two of the them. They would pretty much just rush back inside. I think a large part was because they felt vulnerable. If I had a large kit maybe they would fly. I did notice sometimes when they would fly down to feed excitedly they would almost flip before landing. I never saw that excitement out of the loft.

I can see them being highfliers because their wings are large for their size. They make a lot of noise when they fly around, but seem to fly effortlessly with their small bodies and long wings. Especially the dominant male of the 3 good luck catching him he is quick. Also the little hen not sure if you noticed but she is pretty tame. When I would feed she used to fly and land on the feed cup and start eating before I could fill the feeder.

I will send you a pick of the baby today. Keep in mind their last baby is a hen and she is blue bar.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> I will send you a pick of the baby today. Keep in mind their last baby is a hen and she is blue bar.


Well....that is why I said not always,...but there is that 50/50 chance 

I was reading the Buda website and they did say that the babies have to be surrogated and the babies have to be helped out of the egg, so they keep a close record of when eggs are layed. It is a manufactered breed, so they may not be able to raise their own kids.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

The breeder I got them from said they were raised by their parents. He is also the guy I got the kings from.

The people I talked to said most can but their are some that can't. I witnessed the male Budapest feeding even his fledglings fine. I think it depends on how extreme they are.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Grim said:


> The breeder I got them from said they were raised by their parents. He is also the guy I got the kings from.
> 
> The people I talked to said most can but their are some that can't. I witnessed the male Budapest feeding even his fledglings fine. I think it depends on how extreme they are.


Well, hopefully they can raise their own, that would be nice if that EVER happens.

Munchkin has a longer beak though, so it was easier for him to be fed by dad.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok I have some pics of the baby. I wanted to add I had a martin visitor today him and a friend of his chased off a coopers hawk. 










While I was waiting for the baby to move from under his mom dad came and made sure I wasn't messing with his hen.










Here is the baby while his father gives me the evil stare.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOH! That baby is just lovely, that will be one fine looking bird when it is grown. Mom and dad are so precious.

I think I will get a martin house, they will be good neighbors if they chase hawks away. What do they eat?

Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks

They eat flying insects. They chase hawks and crows away very effectively.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Might not show up without water*



Trees Gray said:


> OOOOOOOOOOH! That baby is just lovely, that will be one fine looking bird when it is grown. Mom and dad are so precious.
> 
> I think I will get a martin house, they will be good neighbors if they chase hawks away. What do they eat?
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pictures.


Martins are usually attracted near a body of water and I've never known them to nest too far from it. Lake, stream, river, pond, doesn't seem to matter but the water seems to be a key ingredient to drawing them.

Does Grim have water nearby? If not, I'd be pleasantly surprised.

Bill


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

There is a lake and a small canal a few acres away.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jbangelfish said:


> Martins are usually attracted near a body of water and I've never known them to nest too far from it. Lake, stream, river, pond, doesn't seem to matter but the water seems to be a key ingredient to drawing them.
> Bill


Will a couple of birdbaths do??


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Your place would be fine. There are lakes all over our area. They are not found in areas that have no water because their are less insects. Droughts for example can wipe some colonies out because of the lack of insects.

So if you get martins does that mean you will fly your birds?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHgg2vEIlnM


----------

